# DetailMyCar - Mercedes S63 AMG - Cquartz Protection



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I have to admit this was the first time I'd seen a new S63 in the flesh and what a beast it is, completely packed full of gadgets and incredible technology from night vision to hot stone massage seats! This is possibly the first one to appear on DW too although please correct me if I'm wrong!

The car was only a couple of months old but warranted a good clean up and some serious protection applying so we went with CarPro's legendary Cquartz UK coating.

How she arrived


After a good wash the car was then sprayed down with CarPro IronX to reveal a pretty high level of contamination














Although not easy to show on white there were a few marks so the car was given a single stage polish to remove the light marks and ensure a nice smooth surface for coating


After a nice gentle polish with Scholl S20 Black






Rear lights had some of the worst marks
Before


After


Eraser wipe down was carried out to remove any oils or residue from polishing



All done!
















Thanks for reading!


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice!! Great job there...

Is that the Cirus White? My CLA is in that colour and I never really got that out-and-out glosy whiteness. This time I've opted for Alpine White in my soon to own new C220.

Did this also have the piono black interior console? If so, what did you use on it?


----------



## Itsme (Mar 31, 2012)

That's a lovely big car


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

stunning result mate The cars honey too. I was stuck behind one in stop start traffic today . My daughter thought I Was nuts opening the window and turning off the stereo just so I could listen to a mechanical symphony
Daz


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Beast


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Really nice car and great work


----------



## Adamrt (Apr 26, 2012)

Lovely car and great job!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Well that's a fair machine 

Top work


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## james1234 (May 21, 2013)

what a beast!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That back shot is sexy af. Jeepers.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great:thumb:


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Awesome looking motor, great job!


----------



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)

CQuartz is looking very impressive - got some waiting in the wings...


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

That is a very nice looking car


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:argie::argie: what a car and a fab job on the :buffer:


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Beast!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Awesome job guys on a stunning motor


----------



## kyleh97 (Dec 2, 2015)

Lovely Job!


----------

